# classic 5x5 workout



## iron2iron (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anybody still use the classic 5 reps x 5 sets workout? Does this give good results? I have learned that I make the best progress when I change my routine frequently. I'm thinking about doing this one for 3 weeks or a month.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2005)

I incorporate 5x5 into certian exercises in my routine, but never tried a whole routine with it.


----------



## Premiere (Aug 15, 2005)

I did a whole routine of 5x5, i made good gains on it. Good routine i think.


----------

